# ATI Tool and Nvidia fan speed control



## Cpuroast (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi,

ATI Tool is great, been using it for my ATI x800XL at home and on my nvidia Quadro FX 1400(GF 6800 family) at work.

Only thing, I wish ATI Tool could do, is control the fan speed on Nvidia cards.

I know Rivatuner can, but Rivatuner doesn't have an exclusion option like ATI Tool does. So even when I set 2D mode to 50% fan speed, iTunes activates 3D mode and fan goes right back to 100%.

Ideally I would like to be able to add the fan speed in ATI Tool's profiles like I do with my x800xl at home. So it can stay at 50% in 2D mode, and go to 100% in 3D mode, except for the exclusions I specify, in this case iTunes.

Thanks,


----------

